# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  MuChuaTe.Net Bom Tấn Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4/2017,Mu ra mắt hôm nay 4/4/2017 5/4/2017

## cuongvlbsv

Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4 6/4/2017,MuChuaTe.Net, Mu open ngày hôm nay 4/4 5/4 6/4,Mu chuẩn bị open 4/4 5/4 6/4/2017,Mu mới ra hôm nay 4/4 5/4 6/4/2017 ,mu sắp ra mắt hôm nay 4/4 5/4 6/4
*Mu Chúa Tể*
*Ra mắt Thế Hệ Thứ III*
*Sever Hoàng Kim*
*NGUYÊN BẢN WEBZEN*

*ALPHATEST : 13h Ngày 04/04/2017*
*OPEN BETA: 13H NGÀY 07/04/2017*
*• Exp 250 - GHRS - ITEM MỚI LẠ - GIÁ TRỊ CAO
 •MU MIỄN PHÍ 100%, Đồ Hiếm, UPDATE WING EX SS8 - Vòng Quay May Mắn – CTC Hàng Tuần - Chức Năng Tài Khoản Vip - Chia Sẻ Facebook Nhận Gấu Trúc Hàng Ngày.*

*- Website: MuChuaTe.Net
- Forum: MuChuaTe.Net/diendan
- Trang quản lý: MuChuaTe.Net/quanly
- Tải Game: MuChuaTe.Net/taigame* 
*NO WEBSHOP - NO ITEMS FULL - ITEM MỚI LẠ GIÁ TRỊ CAO - RESET FREE 100% - GHRS HÀNG NGÀY - FULL EVENT IN GAME
MU SS6.9 Open Tháng 03-2017*

*1.Hệ thống Antihack:
Phần mềm Antihack được viết bởi VG và được tích hợp vs GS bởi Knight là hệ thống chống hack tiên tiến, hiện đại, thường xuyên được cập nhật để có thể hỗ trợ một cách kịp thời nhất, là lớp giáp bảo vệ khá vững chắc trước các phần mềm gian lận, bao gồm chống hack từ Server và chống hack cho cả Client.


Fix Bug Agi:

Hiển Thị Damage và HP Chỉ Số Thực:

Các bạn đã phát chán khi mỗi lần muốn biết hero của mình hiện tại có bao nhiêu máu thì lại phải đi pt mới có thể biết được thì nay với phiên bản hoàn toàn mới của Mu điều đó đã không còn, HP MANA Dame sẽ hiển thị thật mà còn bị giới hạn 65k như trước đây nữa.


Hệ thống Danh Hiệu:


Tại Mu các bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự khác biệt thật sự với hệ thống Danh Hiệu đặc biệt duy nhất tại Việt Nam. Với những danh hiệu rất nổi (Không phải là danh hiệu bằng Text) sẽ làm tôn vinh vị thế của các chiến binh trong hàng nghìn game thủ khác.Để đạt được những danh hiệu này không hề đơn giản chút nào nhé các bạn !


Hệ thống WEBSITE phiên bản mới:
Sử dụng phiên bản WEB Quản lý giao diện mới hoàn toàn với nhiều tính năng mới đầy hấp dẫn như: Tu Luyện, Song Tu, Bảo vệ tài khoản bằng IP, Reset điểm Master, Chuyển khoản tiền tệ Online, Bảng xếp hạng mới đầy đủ hơn,... Cùng với rất nhiều sự kiện hấp dẫn được lập trình sẵn: Xổ Số Truyền Thống...*

*CÔNG THÀNH CHIẾN DIỄN RA HÀNG TUẦN**- Diễn Ra Nhiều Hoạt Động Event lớn và nhỏ:**+ Đua TOP 48h + Đua TOP 7 ngày+ Đua TOP Tuần+ Đua TOP tháng+ Đua TOP Class+ Đua TOP Guild+ Đua TOP Xoay đồ+ Event Duel Version + Event săn boss+ Truy lùng sát thủ ....+ CTC*

*Hi vọng với những tính năng hoàn toàn mới của phiên bản EX 802 này sẽ giúp các chiến binh có những trải nghiệm đầy thoải mái và khác lạ. Hãy tham gia ngay để cảm nhận sự đặc biệt thú vị về MuChuaTe.Net !*

*Đẳng Cấp - Chuyên Nghiệp - Ổn Định - Vững Bền*
 Xem thêm: Mu mới ra, mu sắp open, mu mới nhất, mu hay nhất, mu mới nhất, mu open ngày hôm nay, thông tin các mu mới ra.
 Mu sắp open ngày hôm nay 4/4/2017 5/4/2017 6/4/2017 7/4/2017
 MuChuaTe.Net open ngày 4/4 5/4 6/4,Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4 6/4
 Mu open ngày hôm nay 4/4 5/4 6/4,MuChuaTe.Net Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4 6/4
 Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4 MuChuaTe.Net, Mu sắp open 4/4/2017 5/4/2017, mu mới ra 4/4 5/4
 MuChuaTe.Net,Mu mới ra hôm nay 4/4 5/4 6/4,Mu Open hôm nay 4/4/2017
 Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4 MuChuaTe.Net Mu mới ra open ngày 4/4 5/4 6/4
 Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4 MuChuaTe.Net Mu sắp open 4/4/2017 5/4/2017
 Mu open ngày 4/4/2017 MuChuaTe.Net,Mu open ngày 4/4/2017,Mu open ngày hôm nay 4/4/2017
 Mu Open Ngày 4/4 5/4 6/4/2017 MuChuaTe.Net, Mu Open Hôm Nay 4/4/2017
 Mu chuẩn bị open ngày 4/4 5/4 6/4/2017 MuChuaTe.Net, Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4 6/4/2017
 MuChuaTe.Net,Mu open ngày 4/4/2017 5/4/2017,Mu open hôm nay 4/4 5/4/2017
 Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4 Mu mới sắp open ngay 4/4 5/4,MuChuaTe.Net
 Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4,MuChuaTe.Net, Mu open ngày hôm nay 4/4 5/4 6/4/2017
 MuChuaTe.Net, mu mới ra open ngày hôm nay 4/4/2017 5/4/2017 6/4/2017 7/4/2017
 Mu open ngay 4/4 5/4 6/4,MuChuaTe.Net,Mu open ngày hôm nay 4/4 5/4 6/4
 MuChuaTe.Net,Mu Open Ngay 4/4 5/4, Mu Mới Open Ngày 4/4 5/4 6/4/2017
 Mu Open Ngày 4/4/2017 MuChuaTe.Net Game Mu Open Ngày Hôm Nay 4/4/2017
 MuChuaTe.Net ,MU open ngày 4/4 5/4 6/4,Mu sắp ra ngày hôm nay 4/4 5/4 6/4
 MuChuaTe.Net,Mu Open Ngay 4/4/2017,Mu Mới Open 4/4/2017,Mu Sắp Open 4/4/2017
 Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4 6/4/2017,MuChuaTe.Net, Mu open ngày hôm nay 4/4 5/4/2017
 MuChuaTe.Net Bom Tấn Mu open ngày 4/4 5/4/2017,Mu ra mắt hôm nay 4/4/2017 5/4/2017
 MU OPEN HÔM NAY , MuChuaTe.Net Server Hoàng Kim ,Mu Miễn Phí, Mu CTC, Full Event, Mu Moi Open
 [MuChuaTe.Net] Máy chủ Hoàng Kim open 07/04 - Siêu phẩm hoàn hảo cực hấp dẫn.
 [MuChuaTe.Net] Máy chủ Hoàng Kim AlphaTest: 04/04 Open: 13h – 07/04/2017
 mu mới ra, mu mới nhất, mu mới open, mu private, mu miễn phí

----------

